# Young black female cat looking for home West Midlands



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm looking for a loving home for a stray that turned up at my workplace around Christmas. We have tried to look for her owners but unfortunately nobody has come forward. Her 'collar' was one of those rubber charity bands and was close to strangling her so not sure her original owners really wanted her.

With the bad weather recently I brought her home as she was turning up drenched every morning and she was getting thinner by the day. I have tried local rescues, so far there is no space for her but I will continue to try.

She is a fantastic cat, incredibly friendly and playful and is approximately 3 years old. She has been to the vets and its certain she has been neutered.

Unfortunately I cannot keep her as her arrival seems to have brought out some behavioural problems in my older cat and I'm currently having to keep the old girl to one room which isn't fair on her. She gets on well with my other cats, the dog and baby so I think she would fit into any home.

She uses the litter tray well and I think she would be happy as an indoor cat, she goes outside with a bit of encouragement but definitely not an exclusively outdoor cat.

If anyone has advice on rescues I could try or if your interested in fostering/adopting please let me know. I'm gutted I cannot keep her but I have to think of my others animals and unfortunately the money.








[/URL][/IMG]

I hope the image works :/


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats Galore runs a rescue near you, I will point her in your direction.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i am so sorry but i have no space available at all right now. i've got two pregnant cats arriving tomorrow who will fill all the spare space i had. if you want though i could take all information off you and photos and put her on my fb page to try to find her a home. it may be worth you printing some posters and asking local vets to put them up in their surgeries too. i'm really sorry i can't do any more for her


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I have done all the vets around my workplace where I found her, will put some up in my local ones also. I'll try and get a decent photo of her but she does tend to have a good roll around whenever I get the camera out.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

her pic is lovely you can really see the red undertones in the sunlight , my boy has that and sometimes he looks purple as well  i love black cats i hope she finds a home soon , bump


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Any idea if she is good with other cats?

Doh i just realised you said she is goid i will mention to my cousin who is looking for a cat.


----------

